# How to Force JD to spawn?



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Can you guys give me little help here?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

You don't force them...

You provide them with the right conditions... and if your fish get along in that way... they spawn...

Higher temps (80~82*F) may help...

Adding 'snacks' of frozen Bloodworms or Brine Shrimp may help...

Extra water changes may help...


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree mine spawned straight after I did a big water change, fed them live food and uped the temperature, oh and nice clay pot or big rock helps.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

...and a suitable sized tank... Also if the JD pair are not the dominant force in the tank it is unlikely they will spawn...

I have a breeding pair of Dempseys that spawn very regularly when housed alone in a 55~75 gal tank... but most of the time they live in a 300 gal with some tougher fish and the pair does not spawn nor even hang out together in this tank...

If I take the male from that pair and isolate him with any other female except his chosen mate he will very aggressively harrass the new female (I suspect to death if I don't intervene). But he doesn't even lip lock with his chosen female...

Extremely interesting fish... best of luck and I'm sure you'll enjoy them.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

From what I have seen JD's may take longer to pair off then Convicts... However, once paired they breed with the same frequency and have even larger spawns (IME)... As nutcase & japtastic have already stated proper conditioning via clean water & qualifty food will greatly improve the chances that a pair will form (and spawn)...

Also, I hope I am not being to forward or insulting (it's not my intent), but are you certain you have a male & a female? Pictures of the tank and the fish may prompt further suggestions as to what you may change or tweak to get the process starrted!

Cheers,

D


----------



## jefejt (Mar 10, 2005)

Water change with cooler water might help as well. A lot of the previous suggestions are good ones. Check out the link in my signature for a great site dedicated to Dempseys.


----------



## cole (Oct 25, 2006)

I just wanted to echo, and push the water changes water changes water changes. Its usually not after just 1 water change that they spawn, but rather continuous weekly or twice weekly changes. Regular water maintenence with any fish is key for health and conditioning.

Spawning JDs, takes conditioning most of the time. Its very rare to find two fish, throw them together and have them go at it. My advice would be to find two specimens that co-habitate together, and spend a month or two feeding them everytime they are hungry. Whether its 5 feedings a day or 10...if they look hungry and are begging for food, feed them. They need plenty of nutrients to build up a healthy stock of eggs. And they will need plenty of water changes to keep the water pristine and to get them in the mood.

IMO, 3 things are really important for getting frequent and successful spawns:

Correct temperatures
Heavy feeding
Frequent water changes

You can't go wrong with that. :thumb:

Cole~


----------

